# Dillard Johnson is the deadliest US soldier on record - with 2,746 kills



## Megaharrison (Jun 23, 2013)

> With 2,746 confirmed kills, Sgt. 1st Class Dillard Johnson is the deadliest American soldier on record ? and maybe the most humble.
> 
> As a commander of a Bradley Fighting Vehicle nicknamed ?Carnivore,? Johnson, 48, helped lead the ground assault during Operation Iraqi Freedom, overwhelming the enemy with a relentless show of military might that left a trail of dead in his wake.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gino (Jun 23, 2013)

What am I supposed to feel when I read this?


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2013)

MH, are you sure this type of fetish post doesn't belong in the Bath House?


----------



## Mael (Jun 23, 2013)

Wasn't a good idea to post this because now we're going to get derogatory posts out the woodwork.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 23, 2013)

*Sit back*

And here we go .


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jun 23, 2013)

HOW MANY OF THOSE WERE CHILDREN, HUH? CIVILIANS?


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 23, 2013)

Posting in a 5 star manliness thread.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm surprised it wasn't a Marine.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 23, 2013)

Mider T said:


> I'm surprised it wasn't a Marine.



Marines don't have M2 Bradley's. Those things are so deadly they even kill their own crew with cancer.


----------



## lucky (Jun 23, 2013)

He did what he felt he had to do.  That's war.  I like that he doesn't revel in it.  But the author.  Fuck is wrong with that guy?  



			
				article said:
			
		

> ...helped lead the ground assault during Operation Iraqi Freedom, *overwhelming the enemy with a relentless show of military might* that left a trail of dead in his wake....
> 
> ...Johnson, 48, grew up in Island, Ky., hanging out in strip mines and hunting deer with his daddy’s gun.* His first kill came at the tender age of 13, when he nailed a six-point buck with a .22-caliber rifle....*
> 
> ...



It's like he's salivating while writing the article.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 23, 2013)

Does this man send off showers of manly sparkles when he flexes?


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 23, 2013)

lucky said:


> Fuck is wrong with that guy?
> 
> It's like he's salivating while writing the article.



It helps americans to believe they're "winning" the war in afghanistan.

Sacrifices must be made I s'pose.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 23, 2013)

wat            .


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 24, 2013)

Wtf is that gif from?!


----------



## stream (Jun 24, 2013)

The count includes kills he made with a tank?

Surely, the two guys who pressed a button above Hiroshima and Nagasaki beat him easily?


----------



## krickitat (Jun 24, 2013)

While I understand his position in the army and he was following orders I don't think he is truly humble if he is writing a book about it. 

nothing but war time masturbatory material if you ask me. And i am from an army family and my Dad would be the first one to tell you to look deeper and reject the obvious. Its your duty, its might have been necessary but writing a book IS bragging.


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 24, 2013)

stream said:


> The count includes kills he made with a tank?
> 
> Surely, the two guys who pressed a button above Hiroshima and Nagasaki beat him easily?



had the same thought though but i guess bomber crews dont count...they easily outkill foot soldiers


----------



## Blue (Jun 24, 2013)

This guy alone soloed more enemy combatants than Americans ever died in Afghanistan. Of anything, not just enemy fire.

Tell me again how insurgencies work?

Someone gonna talk about how the gun nuts can fight the government?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 24, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Does this man send off showers of manly sparkles when he flexes?



cmon people, this question is of great importance.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd say this is a blog item but I don't want to inconvenience you into changing the title to *with 2,747 kills*


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 24, 2013)

Guy kinda looks like my late brother-in-law.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 24, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> HOW MANY OF THOSE WERE CHILDREN, HUH? CIVILIANS?


Children? They were going to be future terrorists.

Job well done.


----------



## Roman (Jun 24, 2013)

krickitat said:


> While I understand his position in the army and he was following orders I don't think he is truly humble if he is writing a book about it.
> 
> nothing but war time masturbatory material if you ask me. And i am from an army family and my Dad would be the first one to tell you to look deeper and reject the obvious. Its your duty, its might have been necessary but writing a book IS bragging.



My thoughts exactly. How many people a man kills is no measure of how outstanding he is. One could argue it's the exact opposite in fact.


----------



## Hitou Nami (Jun 24, 2013)

Well nice to know this man will burn in hell for his sins, and to all those who think that killing somany people is good, well you poor poor people.


----------



## Pliskin (Jun 24, 2013)

Blue said:


> This guy alone soloed more enemy combatants than Americans ever died in Afghanistan. Of anything, not just enemy fire.
> 
> Tell me again how insurgencies work?



Make the Government spend itself to death. That worked against Russia and they tried it against Murica, too.
You just voted for a guy who wanted out of this war while you are only half drowning in debt, so good on you.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 24, 2013)

Blue said:


> This guy alone soloed more enemy combatants than Americans ever died in Afghanistan. Of anything, not just enemy fire.
> 
> Tell me again how insurgencies work?
> 
> Someone gonna talk about how the gun nuts can fight the government?



That just means we need to allow people to buy M2 Bradleys.

And no fucking background checks


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jun 24, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> That just means we need to allow people to buy M2 Bradleys.
> 
> And no fucking background checks



With that kind of ride, I'd get all the bitches in my school.

No one would even know if we were to have cyber sex in the tank.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jun 24, 2013)

He might not be displaying his medals as other people will never have the chance to visit his home. Best way to publicize yourself is to publish... a book about yourself.



Megaharrison said:


>



This is strangely gay.


----------



## krickitat (Jun 24, 2013)

^ I just want to know what it comes from! Its mesmerizing


----------



## kokodeshide (Jun 24, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Children? They were going to be future terrorists.
> 
> Job well done.



How many of the 9/11 attackers came from Iraq? You do know Iraq had done nothing, right? We (U.S) attacked them for no reason.


----------



## Roman (Jun 24, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Children? They were going to be future terrorists.
> 
> Job well done.



You cannot know that for certain. Nor can anyone else. And maybe you should stop and think that perhaps the reason why there's so much distrust toward the west in those countries is the line of thinking you just presented. Kill children with the excuse that they will be terrorists, and their friends and family will become terrorists in turn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

> I wanted to be Sgt. Rock


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 24, 2013)

Freedan said:


> My thoughts exactly. How many people a man kills is no measure of how outstanding he is. One could argue it's the exact opposite in fact.



And here you go with that idealistic drivel...really, I wouldn't personally disclose this, but he claims they were combatants. Killing 2000 militants regardless I feel would leave some kind of trauma though, I don't think a person comes out of kills unscathed, at least so many.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 24, 2013)

What a "hero", eh?

Nothing noble or honorable in being in the military.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 24, 2013)

Personally I don't see a problem writing a book about it, stop seeing it as a way to brag about his K/D ratio and more of it as telling his story.



> You cannot know that for certain. Nor can anyone else. And maybe you should stop and think that perhaps the reason why there's so much distrust toward the west in those countries is the line of thinking you just presented. Kill children with the excuse that they will be terrorists, and their friends and family will become terrorists in turn.



I'm not saying you should go out and murder children, but kids are incredible dangerous in times of war and should not be overlooked.


----------



## Roman (Jun 24, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I'm not saying you should go out and murder children, but kids are incredible dangerous in times of war and should not be overlooked.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 24, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> What a "hero", eh?
> 
> Nothing noble or honorable in being in the military.



Jump in a fire.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 24, 2013)

[sp]

[/sp]


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 24, 2013)

So tell me how kids aren't dangerous? Tell me how they can't pick up a gun and start shooting at you? Tell me how they can't blow themselves up? 

Are you telling me because a child is trying to take my life I have no right to defend myself?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 24, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Jump in a fire.



Why?

Because "fighting for your country" aka fictional borders, is honorable?

Dying in a ditch in Afghanistan with shit in your pants is noble?

It's ok because you're fighting for a "good cause" right, your country?

I'm sorry but I won't buy it. I stand by what I said.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 24, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Why?
> 
> Because "fighting for your country" aka fictional borders, is honorable?



Fictional borders? There are very clear and distinct government entities with very clear and distinct social customs and practices. 



> Dying in a ditch in Afghanistan with shit in your pants is noble?
> 
> It's ok because you're fighting for a "good cause" right, your country?



That becomes a matter is if war is justified. Not military service, it's not just about fighting on a battlefield.



> I'm sorry but I won't buy it. I stand by what I said.



That's because you know jack shit what you're talking about. You try to give off this spiel like you've gained some level of awareness but you're just a different brand of ignorant.

The jobs these people do go beyond simply fighting, and in that of itself, you likely wouldn't be around to trash talk them if they thought like you. 

So again, go jump in a fire.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 24, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Why?
> 
> Because "fighting for your country" aka fictional borders, is honorable?
> 
> ...



Fighting to defend your country/loved ones is honorable no matter how you look at it, you will likely disagree with there beliefs but anyone willing to die over what they believe in deserves some respect.



> edit: I'm against killing. Are you?



Personally I am against mindless slaughter.


----------



## Roman (Jun 24, 2013)

Against my better judgement.....



Xiammes said:


> Personally I am against mindless slaughter.



Which is exactly what killing children amounts to. No matter how much you try to rationalize it.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Fictional borders? There are very clear and distinct government entities with very clear and distinct social customs and practices.



Fictional in the sense that these borders we create for ourselves are exactly what causes people to distance themselves from one another where there could be peaceful co-existence. Except some are very hard to let go of personal interests. In the end, a country is but a piece of landmass. Pride in the nation is just pride in that piece of landmass you were born in when the truth of it is landmass doesn't pay any regards to borders we create for ourselves.



Seto Kaiba said:


> That becomes a matter is if war is justified. Not military service, it's not just about fighting on a battlefield.



Lately, hardly any wars could really be justified, if any.



Seto Kaiba said:


> That's because you know jack shit what you're talking about. You try to give off this spiel like you've gained some level of awareness but you're just a different brand of ignorant.
> 
> The jobs these people do go beyond simply fighting, and in that of itself, you likely wouldn't be around to trash talk them if they thought like you.
> 
> So again, go jump in a fire.



These jobs that go beyond simple fighting primarily contribute to those jobs that don't.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2013)

The guy's doing his job but the way the author revels in this it's like Call of Duty. Embarrassing to read.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 24, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Fictional in the sense that these borders we create for ourselves are exactly what causes people to distance themselves from one another where there could be peaceful co-existence.



That's stupid. The borders weren't something in place that cause this. That is the cause of many borders in the first place. 

What causes people to distance themselves from one another, is a natural aspect of human and even animal nature, to group together with those similar to yourself. That could be heritage, ideals, anything. The concept of a nation is not quite as fictional as you and he are making it out to be. As long as humans exist borders will exist because people have wildly different outlooks on life. To think that if it weren't for borders that we would harmonize with a society like those ideals held in the Middle East for example is laughably stupid.



> Except some are very hard to let go of personal interests. In the end, a country is but a piece of landmass. Pride in the nation is just pride in that piece of landmass you were born in when the truth of it is landmass doesn't pay any regards to borders we create for ourselves.



Only the clueless would say something like that. A country is its resources, landmass, and land formation crucial to the quality of life in a population and how it can be sustained. 

Pride in a nation is more than simply pride in a chunk of land, it is pride in intangible concepts and the progress it has made since its founding. You again, have a very naive and unrealistic view of the world.



> Lately, hardly any wars could really be justified, if any.



Afghanistan was a justified war, just poorly managed in its most crucial years.



> These jobs that go beyond simple fighting primarily contribute to those jobs that don't.



And another ignorant one speaks. Many of those jobs are critical to the stability and survival of their comrades, and even citizens, ie, the National Guard and the Coast Guard, yet you clearly know jack shit about that.



This is part of why I hate senseless liberals more than radical conservatives.


----------



## Roman (Jun 24, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's stupid. The borders weren't something in place that cause this. That is the cause of many borders in the first place.
> 
> What causes people to distance themselves from one another, is a natural aspect of human and even animal nature, to group together with those similar to yourself. That could be heritage, ideals, anything. The concept of a nation is not quite as fictional as you and he are making it out to be. As long as humans exist borders will exist because people have wildly different outlooks on life. To think that if it weren't for borders that we would harmonize with a society like those ideals held in the Middle East for example is laughably stupid.



Similar to myself, as if it's the people like me who'd rather not do war who cause it before anyone else 

Yes, people have different outlooks on life. Placing borders then is like saying one group doesn't agree with the other and decides to create an invisible wall to separate one from the other. Borders don't protect us at all, and countless wars have gone out of their way to show that. If borders exist, people will want to take them down. History has also shown that beyond count. What's laughably stupid is the illusion that these borders should matter in the sense they act like shields from outside oppression.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Only the clueless would say something like that. A country is its resources, landmass, and land formation crucial to the quality of life in a population and how it can be sustained.
> 
> Pride in a nation is more than simply pride in a chunk of land, it is pride in intangible concepts and the progress it has made since its founding. You again, have a very naive and unrealistic view of the world.



And those resources are all part of what makes that chunk of land. Do tell me what these intangible concepts are, and whether or not these concepts are from a higher existence, because from my understanding, these concepts are all man-made to reinforce the illusion that borders matter. And like I said, I'll stick to my idealism. Humanity and life matters more than national edicts to me.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Afghanistan was a justified war, just poorly managed in its most crucial years.



How was Afghanistan justified? They never committed acts of war against the US. WMDs did not exist there, and now the US is leaving the country to sort matters out for itself and I fear whichever side in their internal struggle wins, they'll be no different than their predecessors with regards to how they handle their society.



Seto Kaiba said:


> And another ignorant one speaks. Many of those jobs are critical to the *stability and survival of their comrades*, and even citizens, ie, the National Guard and the Coast Guard, yet you clearly know jack shit about that.



In other words, they're important because it helps preserve the lives of those fighting. That's exactly what I said, since you appear not to be able to read properly or, more likely, deliberately ignoring what I say for your convenience.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 24, 2013)

what the fuck did u say to me u little bitch? i'll have u know i have


----------



## SomeGuyInTheUniverse (Jun 24, 2013)

What some of you people don't seem to understand is how this Earth came border-free. It is us humans who have come up with all the borders. (yes, you get my point, don't you?)
When joining the military, you become a tool of the government of your country.
For some reason, countries like to f*ck other countries shit up. (usually greed over natural resources starts this sh*t)

So you become a part of destructing other peoples life, in one way or another, and in the end our own planet. Why? Because people actually believe its honorable to join the army, when in reality, usually all they do is fight a group of fat greedy elites war, BELIEVING they are protecting their country from dangerous groups of TERRORIST, and the like. How do you know you are not the terrorist here?

Why don't the leaders go out in the mud and duke it out themselves? Why send thousands of young innocent men into their deaths, following their own naivety and ignorance? It's like a crazy never-ending game of checkers. 

You need to look at this from a fresh perspective. I know it sounds stupid, but we are all one race  on this planet (colours don't mean shit mate, human is human).  
We are not supposed to bomb and kill each other. Somehow we ended up on this horrible road, and I fear for this planet if we don't do something about our awareness on this subject.

Therefore I actually registered here to post this. Just to hope that you will understand what I'm talking about.

Joining an army with the belief and intent to protect and serve "your country" is indeed honorable, as you potentially sacrifice your own life to save others. No doubt, that is honorable, BUT nowadays, it's not like that.  
Especially not if you're from the USA.
The later years, I have actually started to believe USA is the root of MANY of the worlds wars and problems. But this is another discussion I will not take here. (no offence americans, I know it's not the civilians fault)
The military is being used by many countries to do dirty work, soldiers believing what they do it for is honorable. Media usually helps out making them believe they are doing "the right thing" in one way or another.

So the point of the sections above is; yes it can be honorable, but sadly, many are mislead by this and end up somewhere in Iraq or Afghanistan, where many people are fucked up mentally and are easily misguided into joining rebellion "terrorist groups". (they are just thinking the same as the "enemy" soldiers that came there, its about honor and serving their country). So they end up killing people that are just as mislead and naive that they are themselves. 

So in effect, all that these armies and shit do, is keep humanity fighting with each other in a loop. It has to stop, or else we will fuck ourselves into oblivion.

And it starts by you people knowing how you potentially can be used and mislead into wreaking havoc in another country, if you are being naive and ignorant enough to believe all the shit that is being fed to you through modern day news media.



Xiammes said:


> Personally I am against mindless slaughter.


So you're not against slaughter in general; just the mindless ones. Jesus christ, I hope you didn't really mean it that way.

And also Seito, you need to get your shit straight, it's not fair telling people to go die in a fire because their opinion differs from yours. Why are you so angry? Are you a depressed, lonely and confused person? I used to be like that once... I was acting all the same as you, like really aggressive on forums and discussions. Get over yourself already, this world is about more than "countries, wars, money, fame and hatred" 

WE ARE ON A ROCK FLYING THROUGH THE UNIVERSE. WHAT MADE US, WHY WERE WE MADE, and WHAT IS OUR PURPOSE IN EXISTENCE?

If humanity somehow could unite to find the answers to these questions, instead of, you know, destroying it all for ALL OF US, maybe Earth wouldn't be such a horrific place to live? (for the 98% of people that's not us here, with our fancy internet connections and computers)

The world is struck with an epidemic of mental illnesses. The illness is called "Hate" and "Fear", and they both breed eachother.

It is people that fail to realize this, with their small hate-focused perspectives, that will bring this world to an end; for all of us.
If you have to fight and stand up for something, do it on your own, as a living human being, not a brainwashed obeying tool aka soldier.

Btw my father is in the military, and has been serving a total of 2-3 years in afghanistan + many other places. So i don't hate military people, as most of them simply believe what they are doing is right.

TL;DR: Just remember the universe. What the fuck is it, why is it, and WHAT THE FUCK ARE THESE STUPID MONKEYS DOING DESTROYING EACHOTHER FOR NO VALID REASON? WHATS OUT THERE YO! TOO BAD WE WON't EVER FIND OUT BECAUSE WE'RE BUSY KILLING EVERYONE INSTEAD. THANKS GUIZE

Peace


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 24, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Similar to myself, as if it's the people like me who'd rather not do war who cause it before anyone else



You're one in a society of millions of people, one that has adopted many of their ideals but obviously little life experience.



> Yes, people have different outlooks on life. Placing borders then is like saying one group doesn't agree with the other and decides to create an invisible wall to separate one from the other.



No, those "walls" already exist. Before the concept of nation such concepts were in place because it is our nature to group together, being social animals.



> Borders don't protect us at all, and countless wars have gone out of their way to show that.



They kind of do. They are a dual-natured concept as anything would be. It amazes me that you can say something so stupid. 



> If borders exist, people will want to take them down. History has also shown that beyond count. What's laughably stupid is the illusion that these borders should matter in the sense they act like shields from outside oppression.



If people exist, there will be those that want to kill them. If ideals and beliefs exist, there will be those that wish to eradicate them. History has shown that is far more a concept of borders and simple beliefs that drive men. Like I said, you have an insanely naive outlook on the world. Those borders are not constructed for that reason, at least not all of them and not solely; the illusion constructed here is of your own making.



> And those resources are all part of what makes that chunk of land.



If you haven't noticed, people need land and resources to survive. 



> Do tell me what these intangible concepts are, and whether or not these concepts are from a higher existence, because from my understanding, these concepts are all man-made to reinforce the illusion that borders matter. And like I said, I'll stick to my idealism. Humanity and life matters more than national edicts to me.



The trials the people have gone through, the progress made as a society, the ideals that the people wish they and their nation would more perfectly represent, etc. 

Everything is man-made, even your stupid idealism. You know jack shit about what separates people, about why many nations are made, and the concepts behind them and you try to talk like you do. You think your naivete is any less artificial? Get real. The biggest difference is that your way of thinking is not sustainable on a large level because you take no account to very real circumstances and realities of human nature. 



> How was Afghanistan justified? They never committed acts of war against the US.



The Taliban was the previous government of Afghanistan, under which at their behest Al Qaida acted, whom were responsible for the attacks on the WTC. That is an act of war. That is why Afghanistan was the one justified war. 



> WMDs did not exist there, and now the US is leaving the country to sort matters out for itself and I fear whichever side in their internal struggle wins, they'll be no different than their predecessors with regards to how they handle their society.



That's Iraq...

Jesus Christ...



> In other words, they're important because it helps preserve the lives of those fighting. That's exactly what I said, since you appear not to be able to read properly or, more likely, deliberately ignoring what I say for your convenience.



What you're saying is completely moronic. One fighting for a society, a nation, you care about is not bad in and of itself. Protecting your comrades and your fellow citizens isn't something bad in and of itself either. Especially the roles that source laid out for your senseless self to be made aware of. They're important because they serve numerous roles one of which may be fighting if it needs to come to that. 

Again, people like you are why I hate senseless liberals more than radical conservatives. Even they have more sense than this.


----------



## SomeGuyInTheUniverse (Jun 24, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The Taliban was the previous government of Afghanistan, under which at their behest Al Qaida acted, whom were responsible for the attacks on the WTC. That is an act of war. That is why Afghanistan was the one justified war.


Assuming WTC is acutally not an inside job on some level... which was okay 5 years ago, today, we almost certainly know there's something fishy about that whole business.
and when you think of it, it was a great way of controlling the masses hatred and fear towards -insert political target country here- and their GODAWFUL TERRORISTS!

Also, Seto, I see you degrade others opinons and telling people they know "jack shit" about multiple subjects in multiple threads. What makes you think _you_ know jack shit? Or at least how they don't?

And I've seen you call out on other people for (supposedly) having an attitude like they are on a higher awareness/consciousness that others; YET I get this vibe from you, more than any other poster i have seen here this far. Hippocracy much?  

You get your shit straight son, I think you have a giant EGO that consumes all within it's reach.
You are a dangerous person... It is people like you that give out the orders to kill, slay and destroy our own people.
Maybe you should go out in war then, see how much good it does. See your friends get killed around you. All the hate, all the fear.

SURELY IT MUST BE GOOD FOR SOMETHING HUH? I'm pretty sure it will ruin you as a human being.
I'm also pretty sure most veterans from WW2 would see now that the world is slowly becoming just like the Nazis wanted, only it's not the nazis in control, it's someone else( I won't start a discussion regarding who it might be here), and it's very camouflaged and casually played out. 
This was not what they were fighting for in the real war (were actually REAL evil was at play, just like in the comics!)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 24, 2013)

SomeGuyInTheUniverse said:


> Assuming WTC is acutally not an inside job on some level... which was okay 5 years ago, today, we almost certainly know there's something fishy about that whole business.
> and when you think of it, it was a great way of controlling the masses hatred and fear towards -insert political target country here- and their GODAWFUL TERRORISTS!
> 
> Also, Seto, I see you degrade others opinons and telling people they know "jack shit" about multiple subjects in multiple threads. What makes you think _you_ know jack shit? Or at least how they don't?
> ...



A conspiracy theorist. Great.

I don't think anyone is all that special, including myself. That's the source of my attitude towards others. People. Although I do like it when armchair psychologists completely fall on their ass trying to assess what they aren't qualified to. 

Oh, it's funny you mention WWII, because the policies enacted during that time were far more draconian than anything you or I will ever have to experience. It was during this time that the law was made that no telecommunications entity in the U.S. can go on a frequency that cannot be wiretapped by the U.S., it was a time of blatant filtering of media and targeting of individuals believed to by sympathetic to the enemy (Japanese internment?), or anti-war. This is what I mean by people not knowing their shit however. Furthermore, to invoke Godwin's Law is to lose the argument and I see you have done that. 

Also I recognize the grim reality of war, which is why I in the general sense, respect those that have the gumption to face it in spite of the risks. Which is why, if you haven't noticed, I've been defending servicemen that do stick their necks out in regards to people like Freedan and Jon Snow who thumb their nose at them.


----------



## Mael (Jun 24, 2013)

SomeGuy, what do you have against hippos, huh?

I mean you yelled at Seto for hippocracy [sic]...


----------



## SomeGuyInTheUniverse (Jun 24, 2013)

I won't accept that you reduce me to a simple "conspiracy theorist". Everything is a conspiracy until it's proven anyways. You are so full of techniques to reduce others. 
I think I'll stop posting here soon, as I see my post only further infuriates you. The point was the opposite. Chill out

I think it's sad that you are so negative and hateful. Surely there must be other solutions to the worlds problems, other than killing and destroying?
All this negativity is what will bring us down


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 24, 2013)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Invoking Godwin's law does not mean you have lost the argument. That'd be the most arbitrary "law" ever.
> 
> Godwin's law simply states that as the length of an online argument grows, so will the probability that someone makes a comparison to nazi germany.



In regards to:

_ As such a comparison or reference may sometimes be appropriate in a discussion, Godwin has argued that overuse of the Nazi comparison should be avoided as it waters down the impact of any valid usage. In its purest sense, the rule has more to do with completely losing one's sense of proportion rather than just mentioning Nazis specifically_

Universe guy fell into the latter statement.

There is a reason why one is considered to have conceded a discussion in bringing up Nazis. It's widely overused, and often incorrectly  and inappropriately so.



SomeGuyInTheUniverse said:


> I won't accept that you reduce me to a simple "conspiracy theorist". Everything is a conspiracy until it's proven anyways. You are so full of techniques to reduce others.
> I think I'll stop posting here soon, as I see my post only further infuriates you. The point was the opposite. Chill out
> 
> I think it's sad that you are so negative and hateful. Surely there must be other solutions to the worlds problems, other than killing and destroying?
> All this negativity is what will bring us down



No. A claim is nothing without evidence. So a conspiracy is only such when evidence can be provided to assert that truth. Otherwise it is a baseless accusation. "Truthers" are the worst kind of CTers because they don't care about evidence more than your average one. 

People that think they have become conscious above others are people I disrespect the most. I told you, I don't think myself above others, but I also don't think most people are anything special either.

I was sent here to create a world where the flames of Hell would seem like a reprieve in Paradise, but it seems like too much work so screw it.


----------



## Mael (Jun 24, 2013)

SomeGuyInTheUniverse said:


> Everything is a conspiracy until it's proven anyways



Complete and utter bullshit.


----------



## Blue (Jun 24, 2013)

Occam's razor says nothing is a conspiracy until proven otherwise


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 24, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> In regards to:
> 
> _ As such a comparison or reference may sometimes be appropriate in a discussion, Godwin has argued that overuse of the Nazi comparison should be avoided as it waters down the impact of any valid usage. In its purest sense, the rule has more to do with completely losing one's sense of proportion rather than just mentioning Nazis specifically_
> 
> ...


while i agree that his post is full of naivety, it would be nice if it would be a possible reality

to quote bill hicks


> The eyes of fear want you to put bigger locks on your doors, buy guns,  close yourself off. The eyes of love instead see all of us as one.  Here's what we can do to change the world, right now, to a better ride.  Take all that money we spend on weapons and defenses each year and  instead spend it feeding and clothing and educating the poor of the  world, which it would pay for many times over, not one human being  excluded, and we could explore space, together, both inner and outer,  forever, in peace.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

Blue said:


> Occam's razor says nothing is a conspiracy until proven otherwise



Occam's Razor is part of the conspiracy.
**


----------



## Mael (Jun 24, 2013)

SomeGuyInTheUniverse said:


> I won't accept that you reduce me to a simple "conspiracy theorist". Everything is a conspiracy until it's proven anyways. You are so full of techniques to reduce others.
> I think I'll stop posting here soon, as I see my post only further infuriates you. The point was the opposite. Chill out
> 
> I think it's sad that you are so negative and hateful. Surely there must be other solutions to the worlds problems, other than killing and destroying?
> All this negativity is what will bring us down



When you start saying egregious bullshit and then get huffy that people think you're full of it, you're beyond naive when you want everyone else around you to chill out despite your accusations.


----------



## creative (Jun 24, 2013)

Most lad back army bro ever. I'd love to meet him one day for tips at the gun range.


----------



## Mael (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 24, 2013)

Worlds biggest serial killer.


----------



## Mael (Jun 24, 2013)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Worlds biggest serial killer.



This was pretty dumb on your end.  The man isn't Ted Bundy and this was fighting in conflict.

Oh hey Mudaari.  Are we going to hear how since this guy wasn't a Mujaheddin he's nothing but a monster?  I bet if this was some Taliban fighter or Islamist he'd be your hero huh?


----------



## SomeGuyInTheUniverse (Jun 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> When you start saying egregious bullshit and then get huffy that people think you're full of it, you're beyond naive when you want everyone else around you to chill out despite your accusations.


Well, I think it's scary to see so many of you backing up shit NONE OF US knows anything about, in reality. 
We know what we have read or been told, either by mainstream medias, books or other people.

None of us have seen for ourselves, yet you seem very aggressive towards me to airing the ideas I have. 
Why? It's not like it's totally impossible. If it is, it's pretty grim, but hey, look at the rest of the world, it's pretty fucked up some places. why don't we all unite and help out on starvation, sickness and disease? because we obviously don't give a darn. 
We do not care at this point, because we have very little collective consciousness on the matter. we are raised to focus only on ourselves or our immediate surroundings, how we look, what we do wrong and other shit that makes us afraid, angry and confused. We need to focus on the big picture and fuck off with this war-bullshit.

We could cure the starvation problem in the world by using _half_ of the US military annual budget. why don't we? I guess the majority of people get more satisfaction from knowing "we killed those sons of bitches", rather than "today we saved 1000 children from starvation".

My stance is rather simple actually: either the governments around the world are doing a shit job protecting their citizens, or they are partially in on some of the stuff that happens. Maybe only a few big bosses actually know, I dunno. Something's not right.
Controlling the population have been a crucial part of being "on top of society" since medieval times. What makes you think they have stopped now? They have only become better at hiding it. 
A person in a power position would not want to leave that position, if he is getting rich and have a lot of power. So the logical thing to believe would be that many people with power positions will take advantage of it to keep hanging onto their position. We all know humans are sacks of shit, just look at us. So what makes you so blindly trust our governments, instead of thinking for yourself? And what makes you so fucking angry with people that dare to think different? 

And this stuff Seto says about hating people who pretend they are more conscious, well, take a gooood look at his posts. 
He does exactly that himself, that's the irony of it. Maybe he does not see it himself. I'm pretty sure most posts by all users can be interpreted that way, actually , which makes me believe it's just another one of his mighty forum tricks for "winning" discussions . (pro-tip: discussions aren't about winning).
That shit about Godwin law for example; that's ridiculous.  You seem like the type that's heavily dependent on "rules" and "laws" and preset shit like that to feel like you are being right, or at least to back you up to win authenticity in a discussion. Slyboy!

Why am I even typing this? 
it seems like you two already hate me, and you have already labeled me "conspiracy theorist", so my words have no longer any effect on you. 
You seem to have shielded me out with your almighty negative label "CT",
protecting your egos from taking anything I say seriously. And that's part of the problem with people like you. (Mael and Seto) You are both being very aggressive and partially offensive. I want you to know that I have not been so, even if I'm typing stuff in caps sometimes. That's just to point out stuff

and sure, I'm full of bullshit, and so are you. In fact, we're all full of fucking bullshit; but it's not_ only _bullshit. 
I'm having a hard time putting my thoughts into words here, as english is only my second language, but the essence of it all would be "Trust only yourself, fuck da authorities and put your ego up your ass. it does no good for you in the end" :amazed


----------



## SomeGuyInTheUniverse (Jun 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> The man isn't Ted Bundy and this was fighting in conflict.


What's the difference bro? removing a conscious being from this Earth is killing. No matter who does it or why they do it. 
Killing is killing. You can not object this. But you can try to blind yourself some more if you want, but keep in mind you are only blinding yourself. 

A man capable of taking so many lives without ever thinking "what the fuck am I actually doing?" is not mentally well. I believe many soldier go through immense training to learn how to devalue a human life, so that is easier for them to kill without a question. 
This is part of why I don't think military is honorable business. They fuck with your head, and they know it. 
I would know, having a father in the military. (who i also mentioned has been serving in Afghanistan, Kosovo and Chad in Africa)

Killing was never honorable. And someone mentioned that the military is more than just shooting; well yeah, there are many sorts of jobs in the military, but when it comes down to it, those are mostly there to keep the whole institution of military going -> in the end killing will be done.

Sorry if this comes out as a double post


----------



## Mael (Jun 24, 2013)

SomeGuyInTheUniverse said:


> What's the difference bro? removing a conscious being from this Earth is killing. No matter who does it or why they do it.
> Killing is killing. You can not object this. But you can try to blind yourself some more if you want, but keep in mind you are only blinding yourself.
> 
> A man capable of taking so many lives without ever thinking "what the fuck am I actually doing?" is not mentally well. I believe many soldier go through immense training to learn how to devalue a human life, so that is easier for them to kill without a question.
> ...



Shut the fuck up, dude.  Clearly you cannot differentiate and the simple concept of relativism is anathema to you.  Spare me your ramblings of killing is killing no matter what.  We're still animals and we still kill in the name of defense.

Cry elsewhere.  You say you're leaving then you come back and spout more inane shit.  Either leave or just stop posting and wait another day.


----------



## SomeGuyInTheUniverse (Jun 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> Shut the fuck up, dude.  Clearly you cannot differentiate and the simple concept of relativism is anathema to you.  Spare me your ramblings of killing is killing no matter what.  We're still animals and we still kill in the name of defense.
> 
> Cry elsewhere.  You say you're leaving then you come back and spout more inane shit.  Either leave or just stop posting and wait another day.


Lol, u so mad bro. What's the matter with you people? IMO killing is insane, and you support it, you just have to wrap it up in "defense" or "honor" or some shit like that. You still remove a human life from the world when you kill. 
What does it matter that we're animals? Does this make killing more right? Just because fucking animals kill eachother, we don't have to. Or at least we _shouldn't_ have to. 
And keeping wars and shit going is what makes us no better than what you said; animals. stupid fucking hateful animals, that waddle in their own filth and hate.

Well, so much for trying to spread the bigger perspective, I guess i'll just go back to being an aggressive, insecure, hateful little shit like i used to be. (or not, what stupid shitty life is that?)
I don't understand why you muthafuckas are defending your own hate so much. I pity you who live like this, sitting in your own negativity and hate. 

Also, I shut the fuck up when I want to, not when some angry kid tells me to, while he is busy consuming negative energy off of dead babies or something. 
You're both acting really aggressive and offensive. (why don't you use your fuckin hate for something good?)
Negativity can never become positivity... SO I wonder how many friends and family you guys got around you... Or perhaps that's your problem, maybe people can't stand your fucking negative personalities. Well, it's not too late to fix that... You just gotta change your perspective and see yourself from the outside

Good luck guys, let's hope you don't have to stab many backs and step on many poor people to get where you want in life; you surely don't seem like the types that care about others at all.

Dare I say sosiopaths? no offence, but your personalities just seem to fit the profile, considering your behaviour here.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 24, 2013)

You don't have a 'bigger perspective' to spread. You don't have perspective at all.


----------



## Mael (Jun 24, 2013)

Sociopath.*

Spell check does wonders.

But dude you really are spouting inane and unrealistic babble.  Tinfoil is on pretty tight since you can't even accept reality or Occam's Razor.  Smoke more weed man.  Brain cells still survive up there.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2013)

men are dead not because dillard johnson is on this earth, but because war is, for which he was merely the tool.
you cannot blame him for tragic loss of life, as much as you can blame the specific gun he shot with, or the specific plane that carried him there, or the specific clothes that he wore while doing it

No more men died because of him, had he never joined the army, they would have all died at the hands of somebody else


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 24, 2013)

I see people in this thread aren't appreciating M2 Bradley's and instead are responding with the typical butthurt.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2013)

Although his cancer is an erie literal live by the sword die by the sword sorta deal


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> I see people in this thread aren't appreciating M2 Bradley's and instead are responding with the typical butthurt.



well, I certainly can't see myself jizzing in my pants at the thought of carnage


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 24, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Weak sauce. I'm in the tens of thousands in GTA. It's an art.



I play to mostly listen to the radio station. DOn't judge me.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 24, 2013)

Well I guess you have to do something to compensate for being named "Dillard"
.


----------



## LesExit (Jun 24, 2013)

The way the title is written made it sound like a video gam or something o____o

Eh...not sure how I feel about war. I guess I think that theres probably better ways to spend money to help the world if we would just _try_. I know there are people in the military who truly believe in what they're doing, and feel that they are doing an honorable thing, but no matter how hard I try I just can't really feel it. It's like people think they're going in to kill the bad guys, but the people on the other side feel the same way about them. So it's just an endless cycle, which I don't think can be ended by more violence. 

Then I feel bad for feeling this way since theres people out there giving their lives, but I just can't begin to see war as this heroic kind of adventure the media or government tries to sell us  We're all just humans on the same planet. We separate ourselves by these borders and act so hateful to "outsiders". When we're actually all so very similar. It is the fact that inside humans are similar, and are able to relate to each other over very basic things, love, pain, laughter, that one day we'll all just see past these silly bordes and except that we are just one race. Maybe that sounds like something from a John Lennon song, but I still believe it


----------



## krickitat (Jun 24, 2013)

I just love how many people think that the answer to anything is for us to all lay down our butthurt and our guns and join hands and sing the coca cola song. 
All attempts at peace should be made, the universe does need exploring. 

but the idea of nations respecting their borders and for people with less willing to accept it, not to even mention religious fundamentalism just going away? Who are you kidding? Just look Homo sapiens came into contact with the neanderthal and despite there being very little conflict of resources homo sapiens wiped them out anyways. Its been true for a million years. Humans are horribly violent nasty creatures. We are a virus or a plague. so? what are you gunna do about it? you can't forcibly make humans peaceful unless you plan to sedate the whole world. 

Even if I am a virus, im not gunna let some other virus take me out just cause I feel bad for it. Should we foster a greater understand of the people and the world that surrounds us? yes. No one should be allowed to revel in their own ignorance. 

Many people can live secure in their homes because of the violent things some men are driven to do to protect it. If your sitting on a computer and allowed to post your free thinking opinion and you think you didnt get to where you are just from such a sacrifice then I say YOU are being deliberately ignorant.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 24, 2013)

k                        .


----------



## Gino (Jun 24, 2013)

SomeGuyInTheUniverse>Everybody in the thread Mael and Gaiba acting like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) HAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 24, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> I see people in this thread aren't appreciating M2 Bradley's and instead are responding with the typical butthurt.


----------



## Blue (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 24, 2013)

This Kawaii desu Pervy schoolgirl tank nazis show seems like the worst thing ever made.


----------



## Ceria (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyone have an idea about Mega's gif?


----------



## Mael (Jun 24, 2013)

No and I don't wanna know.  The guy has an impressive record but it's not really something worth celebrating over, be it self-defense or not.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2013)

To the people who argue that borders are fictional, why not give up your citizenship right now if you believe that?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 24, 2013)

SomeGuyInTheUniverse said:


> I'm also pretty sure *most veterans from WW2* would see now that the world is slowly becoming just like the Nazis wanted, only it's not the nazis in control, it's someone else( I won't start a discussion regarding who it might be here), and it's very camouflaged and casually played out.
> *This was not what they were fighting for in the real war (were actually REAL evil was at play*, just like in the comics!)





SomeGuyInTheUniverse said:


> *Killing was never honorable. *And someone mentioned that the military is more than just shooting; well yeah, there are many sorts of jobs in the military, but when it comes down to it, those are mostly there to keep the whole institution of military going -> in the end killing will be done.





SomeGuyInTheUniverse said:


> Lol, u so mad bro. What's the matter with you people? *IMO killing is insane, and you support it, you just have to wrap it up in "defense" or "honor" or some shit like that.* You still remove a human life from the world when you kill.
> 
> *And keeping wars and shit going is what makes us* no better than what you said; animals. *stupid fucking hateful animals, that waddle in their own filth and hate..*



Something really funny is going on here.


----------



## Mael (Jun 24, 2013)

And idiot is being given a voice, Pika, and the Bill of Rights cries.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 24, 2013)

> Which is exactly what killing children amounts to. No matter how much you try to rationalize it.



Killing someone who is threatening the life of yours and your comrades is not mindless slaughter, its a damn shame it happens but it can't be helped. When it comes to life or death situations the age of the attacker should be the last thing on your mind.





Megaharrison said:


> This Kawaii desu Pervy schoolgirl tank nazis show seems like the worst thing ever made.



Girls Und Panzer? How can it be pervy it didn't have a single panty shot? Its actually pretty good when it focuses on tank battles, which are thankfully are the focus point of the series. Though you have to suspend your disbelief with the battles as they are not realistic.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 24, 2013)

Freedan said:


> You cannot know that for certain. Nor can anyone else. And maybe you should stop and think that perhaps the reason why there's so much distrust toward the west in those countries is the line of thinking you just presented. Kill children with the excuse that they will be terrorists, and their friends and family will become terrorists in turn.


It think it was a joke.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 24, 2013)

I never understood these otaku cultures and their bizarre fetish with Nazi.


----------



## Mael (Jun 24, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> I never understood these otaku cultures and their bizarre fetish with Nazi.



It's Japan.  You might as well equate it to Mars.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 24, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> I never understood these otaku cultures and their bizarre fetish with Nazi.


You haven't seen half of the shit I've seen, I'm still amazed how I still have some sanity left in me...


----------



## Mael (Jun 24, 2013)

Jagger said:


> You haven't seen half of the shit I've seen, I'm still amazed how I still have some sanity left in me...



Careful Jagger...talk enough truth about the absurdities of Japan and then Europeans and Americans will come out whining about Hiroshima. 

And in regards to this again, I'm pretty sure the guy's not in complete brag mode about this.  Very, VERY few people would be and most people who do end up killing in war don't like to go into detail about it.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 24, 2013)

> And in regards to this again, I'm pretty sure the guy's not in complete brag mode about this. Very, VERY few people would be and most people who do end up killing in war don't like to go into detail about it.



The guy can't be that hot headed or else he would have died a long time ago. Still he would have probably had a amazing journey, anything glorified was probably the results of the editors trying to spice the book up.


----------



## Mael (Jun 24, 2013)

av said:


> The Nazis were their allies, not surprising.



So were the Italians.  What's your point?


----------



## Jagger (Jun 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> Careful Jagger...talk enough truth about the absurdities of Japan and then Europeans and Americans will come out whining about Hiroshima.


You mean the justified nuclear attack?


----------



## Mael (Jun 24, 2013)

Jagger said:


> You mean the justified nuclear attack?



Considering the other options yeah. 

But it's the ultimate fallback to people too fucking stupid to see the side who actually started the God damn conflict to begin with.


----------



## Griever (Jun 24, 2013)

What is all this bullshit talk of 'fictional borders' I don't understand the logic used in this. The utter chaos that would ensue if some ass decided to take the borders down would be on a level few could even fathom.... and yet there are some who actually believe that would make the world, what?, more peaceful?.

in the most likely outcome: it would lead to full on racial and ethnic conflict. 

You can say what you will about nationality, but at the end of the day, it's one of the few reasons we don't rip each other to pieces and can at the very least tolerate one another. 




Mael said:


> Careful Jagger...talk enough truth about the absurdities of Japan and then Europeans and Americans will come out whining about Hiroshima.



American here:

Hiroshima and Nagasaki where necessary to thoroughly and completely end the war. 



> And in regards to this again, I'm pretty sure the guy's not in complete brag mode about this.  Very, VERY few people would be and most people who do end up killing in war don't like to go into detail about it.



True enough. I have an Uncle that won't talk about Vietnam period.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> Considering the other options yeah.
> 
> But it's the ultimate fallback to people too fucking stupid to see the side who actually started the God damn conflict to begin with.


The other option was simply extent the duration of the war and that would have lead to many more deaths, I'm not trying to say it's a good thing all those people died during that attack, but to also consider the circumstances of the moment and to see things from the perspective of USA during the war.

Wait, how did this turned into a talk about Hiroshima...


----------



## happiholic (Jun 25, 2013)

lucky said:


> He did what he felt he had to do.  That's war.  I like that he doesn't revel in it.  But the author.  Fuck is wrong with that guy?
> 
> 
> 
> It's like he's salivating while writing the article.



Agreed. Its a little disturbing.


----------



## krickitat (Jun 25, 2013)

I think its so easy to use the Nazis, they are like the fallback evil of the world. I mean look at what they have become in fiction, they are the bad guys in Indiana Jones, Hellsing, innumerable spy movies, and just about anything to do with gene research not to mention the awesomeness that is Inglorious Bastards.

They are such an overused symbolism most people who debate on a regular basis understand that the minute you bring up the third reich you have lost the argument just on the principal of being obvious.


----------



## Blue (Jun 25, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> This Kawaii desu Pervy schoolgirl tank nazis show seems like the worst thing ever made.



It's actually really good if you're a WWII armor fanboy, the crazies on /k/ love this shit despite being generally allergic to anime. The tanks they bomb around in are completely technically accurate, save for the ordinance not ever managing to kill anyone.

I prefer modern stuff but cute girls are cool too.


----------



## Mael (Jun 25, 2013)

Want cute girls?  Go outside, Blue.


----------



## Blue (Jun 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> Want cute girls?  Go outside, Blue.



I don't want to hear that from you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> Want cute girls?  Go outside, Blue.



Don't ask the impossible Mael


----------



## Mael (Jun 25, 2013)

Blue said:


> I don't want to hear that from you.



Too late. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Don't ask the impossible Mael


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 25, 2013)

Blue said:


> It's actually really good if you're a WWII armor fanboy, the crazies on /k/ love this shit despite being generally allergic to anime. The tanks they bomb around in are completely technically accurate, save for the ordinance not ever managing to kill anyone.
> 
> I prefer modern stuff but cute girls are cool too.



I hate moe shit with a passion, and mixing it with the most badass thing around (WW2-era tanks) is more or less heresy.


----------



## Mael (Jun 25, 2013)

What's funny too is that the T-34 was pretty fucking superior to most of the shit advertised on that show yet most Russian things seem to be pushed to the sidelines.

And there's not even the Pershing.


----------



## Pliskin (Jun 25, 2013)

On a serious note, why are the Hiroshima pilots excluded? Or bomber pilots in general? Sounds pretty arbitrary, might as well exclude this guy for not using his bare hands.


----------



## Blue (Jun 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> What's funny too is that the T-34 was pretty fucking superior to most of the shit advertised on that show yet most Russian things seem to be pushed to the sidelines.
> 
> And there's not even the Pershing.


The Russian team fucking curbstomped Ooarai with their T-34s, they only won by running like hell and taking out the command panzer.

There was no Pershing tho


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 25, 2013)

Disappointed to see only one half assed attempt at the Navy Seals pasta.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 25, 2013)

American soliers are the best!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 25, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> American *soliers* are the best!



Soliers are French, not American. Try again.


----------



## baconbits (Jun 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> No and I don't wanna know.  The guy has an impressive record but it's not really something worth celebrating over, be it self-defense or not.



Of course its worth celebrating.  I find it odd that we are on a forum where people celebrate their accomplishments on video games and argue over the accomplishments of fictional, 2-D characters, but go out of their way to pretend that a real life accomplishment isn't worth noting.  He could argue he's one of the deadliest warriors of all time.  He deserves some recognition.


----------



## Mael (Jun 25, 2013)

baconbits said:


> Of course its worth celebrating.  I find it odd that we are on a forum where people celebrate their accomplishments on video games and argue over the accomplishments of fictional, 2-D characters, but go out of their way to pretend that a real life accomplishment isn't worth noting.  He could argue he's one of the deadliest warriors of all time.  He deserves some recognition.



I'm of the understanding that killing is different in different situations, but the mental ability to find it something of accolade and to think he's there with a shit-eating grin on his face over it...


----------



## Jagger (Jun 25, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> I hate moe shit with a passion, and mixing it with the most badass thing around (WW2-era tanks) is more or less heresy.


----------



## Gino (Jun 25, 2013)

Jagger said:


>


..............OH GOD


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2013)

I didn't see a picture, but does this friend look like this? 



Because that's how I'm picturing him. 

It's like he set out to kill his on WTC's worth of people.


----------



## Blue (Jun 25, 2013)

This guy is going to be the final boss of some of those Iranian PC games where you shoot Israelis and Americans.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2013)

With guys like him around we're going to need one of these for the real war:


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 26, 2013)

The guy's only doing his job...I don't have any respect for him since he's in the military system, but you've got to say that he's "good" at what he's got to do.


----------



## navy (Jun 26, 2013)

He's got nothing on my record.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 26, 2013)

Gino said:


> What am I supposed to feel when I read this?



Pride, honor, joy, ecstasy, victory.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 26, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> What a "hero", eh?
> 
> Nothing noble or honorable in being in the military.



And this here ladies and gentleman, is a fine example of a beta male.


----------



## Gino (Jun 26, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Pride, honor, joy, ecstasy, victory.



I felt none of the above.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm Canadian and what is dis?


----------



## Pliskin (Jun 26, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> And this here ladies and gentleman, is a fine example of a beta male.



Not looking up to another man is now a sign of being lower in the pecking order?

Don't you have a funny hat/fedora  to wear or something?


----------



## Mael (Jun 26, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> What a "hero", eh?
> 
> Nothing noble or honorable in being in the military.



Fringers gonna fringe.

You're the prat that also thinks 9/11 was staged.

Do something other than be a joke.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 26, 2013)

Goobtachi said:


> The guy's only doing his job...I don't have any respect for him since he's in the military system, but you've got to say that he's "good" at what he's got to do.


So we can't respect anyone if they do their job, even if they do it ridiculously well? 

Doesn't compute


----------



## Mael (Jun 26, 2013)

Goobtachi is along the same line as Jon Snow.

Nonsensical and trying too hard to look different.


----------



## Spock (Jun 26, 2013)

Nothing to be glorified.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> Goobtachi is along the same line as Jon Snow.
> 
> Nonsensical and trying too hard to look different.



The shameful wing of liberalism has been rearing its ugly head lately here...


----------



## Rawri (Jun 26, 2013)

Seems like he's good at his job. Always a good thing.
But he's not the deadliest american soldier. Not even close. The bombers of Nagasaki or Hiroshima have hundreds of thousands of kills.

“Those who have hunted armed men long enough and liked it, never really care for anything else thereafter.” Had never heard this quote before, damn


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

Well this guy knows what he's doing. I'm sure the number could be off. Although that's a crazy number.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 27, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So we can't respect anyone if they do their job, even if they do it ridiculously well?
> 
> Doesn't compute



I only have respect for people who invent, create and produce things... this guy is just doing the opposite.


----------



## Mael (Jun 27, 2013)

Goobtachi said:


> I only have respect for people who invent, create and produce things... this guy is just doing the opposite.



Which would explain your support for groups like Hamas.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 27, 2013)

Mael said:


> Which would explain your support for groups like Hamas.



You seriously have a problem...not everyone who disagrees with you on something is a dangerous terrorist or a criminal.


----------



## Mael (Jun 27, 2013)

Goobtachi said:


> You seriously have a problem...not everyone who disagrees with you on something is a dangerous terrorist or a criminal.



No I just remember things said by people a while back.  You're postulating something stupid and ultimately given half of your views hypocritical.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 27, 2013)

Mael said:


> Which would explain your support for groups like Hamas.



Goob supports hamas?


----------



## Mael (Jun 27, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Goob supports hamas?



I believe so...oh and also going on enough of a hissy fit against Israel and hoping for its demise.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 27, 2013)

Mael said:


> I believe so...oh and also going on enough of a hissy fit against Israel and hoping for its demise.



Just when you think you can trust someone.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 27, 2013)

Mael said:


> I believe so...oh and also going on enough of a hissy fit against Israel and hoping for its demise.



Wow, just wow...

I once said in a thread that i "could" understand Palestinian's position and desire to attack Israel(again from a palestinian pov, which i'm not, since you know, they feel like they've been invaded an all) and you made those huge extrapolations that make me look like a terrorist.

You're funny 

And Hand Banana, have we ever interacted b4 for you to trust me?


----------



## Mael (Jun 27, 2013)

Goobtachi said:


> Wow, just wow...
> 
> I once said in a thread that i "could" understand Palestinian's position and desire to attack Israel(again from a palestinian pov, which i'm not) and you made those huge extrapolations that make me look like a terrorist.
> 
> ...



Understanding is the first road to sympathy.  Don't be coy.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 27, 2013)

Mael said:


> Understanding is the first road to sympathy.  Don't be coy.



meh, if you want to categorize me as a "Hamas supporter", be my guest... but you're wrong.

I think that's what happens when you have to work with soldiers, your brain becomes as obtuse as theirs


----------



## Mael (Jun 27, 2013)

Goobtachi said:


> meh, if you want to categorize me as a "Hamas supporter", be my guest... but you're wrong.
> 
> I think that's what happens when you have to work with soldiers, your brain becomes as obtuse as theirs



To which your sweeping generalization is exposed.  Thank you for taking the bait. 

But do go on over a subject you know practically nothing about.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 27, 2013)

Mael said:


> To which your sweeping generalization is exposed.  Thank you for taking the bait.
> 
> But do go on over a subject you know practically nothing about.



I probably don't know as much military stuff as you, but i can assure you i know many things(been "there" four years for my studies )


----------



## Mael (Jun 27, 2013)

Goobtachi said:


> I probably don't know as much military stuff as you, but i can assure you i know many things(been "there" four years for my studies )



Repeat that without the gibberish.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 27, 2013)

Goobtachi said:


> meh, if you want to categorize me as a "Hamas supporter", be my guest... but you're wrong.
> 
> I think that's what happens when you have to work with soldiers, your brain becomes as obtuse as theirs



People like you, who have zero clue on what most soldiers do, are more ignorant than the people you criticize. Being on the battlefield is one of many roles a soldier fills and even that requires a sharp mind. A soldier can be anywhere from a tech specialist, to a strategist, a mechanic, a medic, and the list goes on and on. It's hilarious how your lack of awareness of this only shows how obtuse you are.


----------



## Karsh (Jun 27, 2013)

I can't fap to this.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 27, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> People like you, who have zero clue on what most soldiers do, are more ignorant than the people you criticize. Being on the battlefield is one of many roles a soldier fills and even that requires a sharp mind. A soldier can be anywhere from a tech specialist, to a strategist, a mechanic, a medic, and the list goes on and on. It's hilarious how your lack of awareness of this only shows how obtuse you are.



I've been there and i probably know a lot more than you about the military world.
When i say soldier(soldat in french) i mean the stupid guy(not even officers ) who failed in life and their only way of survival is to go there: he's too stupid to be independant and needs to be yelled at to do things. I can't have sympathy for them, i dealt with them and believe me, they are really stupid.

What you're talking about are not soldiers, i call them militarians(militaires in french) and most of them are officers(that's at least how things are in France).

Hope i was clear.


----------



## Mael (Jun 27, 2013)

So good for you Frenchie, guess my ten years have been different both enlisted and officer.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 27, 2013)

Goobtachi said:


> I've been there and i probably know a lot more than you about the military world.
> When i say soldier(soldat in french) i mean the stupid guy(not even officers ) who failed in life and their only way of survival is to go there: he's too stupid to be independant and needs to be yelled at to do things.
> 
> What you're talking about are not soldiers, i call them militarians(militaires in french) and most of them are officers
> ...



No. Because those tech specialists, mechanics, and other specialists are soldiers too. They have their roles to fill and working in tandem in different fields is the fundamental aspect to more cohesive units. Also, you show a gross lack of appreciation for the combatants that too fill an essential role, a role that had not been occupied you probably wouldn't be around to bitch about and snub your nose at the people taking it up.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jun 27, 2013)

Dude kids are probably one of the most dangerous things on the battlefield in WWII Jap kids would came up to soldiers handing out candy to all them with grenades strapped to their chests killing the troops and other kids in the group. Look up other stories too man crazy stuff.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 27, 2013)

...call them _Japanese kids_ for God's Sake...don't call them the racial epitaph of 'Jap Kids'.


----------



## Mael (Jun 27, 2013)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Dude kids are probably one of the most dangerous things on the battlefield in WWII Jap kids would came up to soldiers handing out candy to all them with grenades strapped to their chests killing the troops and other kids in the group. Look up other stories too man crazy stuff.



Evidence plox.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 27, 2013)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Dude kids are probably one of the most dangerous things on the battlefield in WWII Jap kids would came up to soldiers handing out candy to all them with grenades strapped to their chests killing the troops and other kids in the group. Look up other stories too man crazy stuff.


I feel sorry for you.


----------



## WT (Jun 27, 2013)

Would like to know who his victims were.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jun 29, 2013)

So, this is a Platinum Trophy, right?


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jun 30, 2013)

Well, I dunno about you guys, but the OP seems more appropriate for one of those Tumblr Sex Confession blogs than a NF Cafe thread

Now if I ever have the misfortune to come across an entry involving M2 Bradleys, fluids and inserting certain bodyparts into tank guns, the user won't be so anonymous to me

Don't really care otherwise about Mega's military boner, but this thread _really_ doesn't need *9* pages of responses: you're better spending your time bitching about executions, Jews, Americans, Muslims, China, Obama either because you think he's more corrupt than Nixon, the Antichrist manifest in corporeal form or black, social justice, DEM FILTHY REPUBLICANS/LIBERALS or whatever else you do in this section.


----------



## Mael (Jun 30, 2013)

KaiserWombat said:


> Well, I dunno about you guys, but the OP seems more appropriate for one of those Tumblr Sex Confession blogs than a NF Cafe thread
> 
> Now if I ever have the misfortune to come across an entry involving M2 Bradleys, fluids and inserting certain bodyparts into tank guns, the user won't be so anonymous to me
> 
> Don't really care otherwise about Mega's military boner, but this thread _really_ doesn't need *9* pages of responses: you're better spending your time bitching about executions, Jews, Americans, Muslims, China, Obama either because you think he's more corrupt than Nixon, the Antichrist manifest in corporeal form or black, social justice, DEM FILTHY REPUBLICANS/LIBERALS or whatever else you do in this section.



Cool man...guess that's why you're a mod in this section?

I mean are you even trying to be clever going after Mega?


----------



## Gino (Jun 30, 2013)

KaiserWombat said:


> Well, I dunno about you guys, but the OP seems more appropriate for one of those Tumblr Sex Confession blogs than a NF Cafe thread
> 
> Now if I ever have the misfortune to come across an entry involving M2 Bradleys, fluids and inserting certain bodyparts into tank guns, the user won't be so anonymous to me
> 
> Don't really care otherwise about Mega's military boner, but this thread _really_ doesn't need *9* pages of responses: you're better spending your time bitching about executions, Jews, Americans, Muslims, China, Obama either because you think he's more corrupt than Nixon, the Antichrist manifest in corporeal form or black, social justice, DEM FILTHY REPUBLICANS/LIBERALS or whatever else you do in this section.


Who the fuck you is bruh.......


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh shit did I just make a mod butthurt


----------



## Mael (Jun 30, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Oh shit did I just make a mod butthurt



A mod who isn't even a part here.  I like the potential combat brewing though.


----------



## navy (Jun 30, 2013)

KaiserWombat said:


> Well, I dunno about you guys, but the OP seems more appropriate for one of those Tumblr Sex Confession blogs than a NF Cafe thread
> 
> Now if I ever have the misfortune to come across an entry involving M2 Bradleys, fluids and inserting certain bodyparts into tank guns, the user won't be so anonymous to me
> 
> Don't really care otherwise about Mega's military boner, but this thread _really_ doesn't need *9* pages of responses: you're better spending your time bitching about executions, Jews, Americans, Muslims, China, Obama either because you think he's more corrupt than Nixon, the Antichrist manifest in corporeal form or black, social justice, DEM FILTHY REPUBLICANS/LIBERALS or whatever else you do in this section.



How do I fire Mega and hire you?


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 30, 2013)

navy said:


> How do I fire Mega and hire you?



Trying to replace me would p much go like this

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nweNm43sjuk[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jun 30, 2013)

KaiserWombat said:


> Well, I dunno about you guys, but the OP seems more appropriate for one of those Tumblr Sex Confession blogs than a NF Cafe thread
> 
> Now if I ever have the misfortune to come across an entry involving M2 Bradleys, fluids and inserting certain bodyparts into tank guns, the user won't be so anonymous to me
> 
> Don't really care otherwise about Mega's military boner, but this thread _really_ doesn't need *9* pages of responses: you're better spending your time bitching about executions, Jews, Americans, Muslims, China, Obama either because you think he's more corrupt than Nixon, the Antichrist manifest in corporeal form or black, social justice, DEM FILTHY REPUBLICANS/LIBERALS or whatever else you do in this section.





LOL

You should stop by more often.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 1, 2013)

KaiserWombat said:


> Well, I dunno about you guys, but the OP seems more appropriate for one of those Tumblr Sex Confession blogs than a NF Cafe thread
> 
> Now if I ever have the misfortune to come across an entry involving M2 Bradleys, fluids and inserting certain bodyparts into tank guns, the user won't be so anonymous to me
> 
> Don't really care otherwise about Mega's military boner, but this thread _really_ doesn't need *9* pages of responses: you're better spending your time bitching about executions, Jews, Americans, Muslims, China, Obama either because you think he's more corrupt than Nixon, the Antichrist manifest in corporeal form or black, social justice, DEM FILTHY REPUBLICANS/LIBERALS or whatever else you do in this section.


But we are discussing about a soldier who is so badass at killing terrorists and so video game character-like, that *it deserves more than 9 pages*.


----------



## Blue (Jul 1, 2013)

KaiserWombat said:


> Well, I dunno about you guys, but the OP seems more appropriate for one of those Tumblr Sex Confession blogs than a NF Cafe thread
> 
> Now if I ever have the misfortune to come across an entry involving M2 Bradleys, fluids and inserting certain bodyparts into tank guns, the user won't be so anonymous to me
> 
> Don't really care otherwise about Mega's military boner, but this thread _really_ doesn't need *9* pages of responses: you're better spending your time bitching about executions, Jews, Americans, Muslims, China, Obama either because you think he's more corrupt than Nixon, the Antichrist manifest in corporeal form or black, social justice, DEM FILTHY REPUBLICANS/LIBERALS or whatever else you do in this section.



I don't even understand what your problem is
Are you a vet offended people are arguing about this man's duty?
Or a peacenik mad people are talking about the biggest killing spree since Vasili Blokhin (who cheated)?

Anyway gb2 /obd/


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah, that wasn't a smart post at all.

Apologies to everyone in this thread for unfair generalisation and for needlessly snubbing the section without legitimate reason, especially to Mega for a very much unwarranted attack on his interests.

And no, I'd be horrible in my capacity as a moderator of the Cafe, you can see that from my last post alone.


----------



## navy (Jul 1, 2013)

Apoligizing on the internet? LOL. Should have just let those feeling butthurt apply the cream.


----------



## Blue (Jul 1, 2013)

navy said:


> Apoligizing on the internet? LOL. Should have just let those feeling butthurt apply the cream.



This is how children actually think

If you can't apologize on the internet, you're probably a terrible human being in person too. It's how a person acts when they can get away with it that defines them.


----------



## navy (Jul 1, 2013)

Blue said:


> This is how children actually think
> 
> If you can't apologize on the internet, you're probably a terrible human being in person too. It's how a person acts when they can get away with it that defines them.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 1, 2013)

Blue said:


> This is how children actually think
> 
> If you can't apologize on the internet, you're probably a terrible human being in person too. It's how a person acts when they can get away with it that defines them.



Is that right?

Well then...


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 1, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Oh shit did I just make a mod butthurt



MOD FIGHT, MOD FIGHT. IT'S GOING DOWN.

Sorry I'm late to this.


----------



## Spock (Jul 1, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> Would like to know who his victims were.



Merely CoD-like killing subjects apparently. 

The sheer desensitization is so surprising yet it shouldnt be considering the caliber of the people in here.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2013)

Rarity said:


> Merely CoD-like killing subjects apparently.
> 
> The sheer desensitization is so surprising yet it shouldnt be considering the caliber of the people in here.



The caliber of people in here? You mean people who realize that sometimes the people who die in wars aren't innocents? 

How come it's always the same terrorist loving apologists that clamber around the forums assuming that the US and other western countries just kill people willy-nilly?


----------



## Mael (Jul 1, 2013)

Gotta give respect to Dillard.  It shows modesty and humanity when you're denying someone giving you a kill score like that and it also helps show that he's not a serial killer like some people seem to think.

But war is also war, ladies and gents.  Everyone's a victim in war.


----------



## Spock (Jul 1, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The caliber of people in here? You mean people who realize that sometimes the people who die in wars aren't innocents?
> 
> How come it's always the same terrorist loving apologists that clamber around the forums assuming that the US and other western countries just kill people willy-nilly?



The nature of people who jack off to this are indeed questionable, Wario.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2013)

Ichi Sagato said:


> She's talking about the posters who are ejaculating over the mass murder of people overseas jackass. Are you still a fry cook? You fucking kill more Americans everyday by serving nasty ass greasy patties than a terrorist ever will. So stfu.



What the fuck are you talking about? I've never even worked in a restaurant. 

Every culture celebrates their military heroes. Stop acting so surprised that Americans are just like everyone else. 



Rarity said:


> The nature of people who jack off to this are indeed questionable, Wario.



See the above.


----------

